# Who are the rivals???



## veteran1759 (Jan 4, 2008)

Wondering who are the SM and CSM rivals. Already know that the Space Wolves are the arch rivals of 1000 sons but what of the rest of the legions. Mainly I'm interested in finding who the rivals of the Word Bearres are.


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

veteran1759 said:


> Wondering who are the SM and CSM rivals. Already know that the Space Wolves are the arch rivals of 1000 sons but what of the rest of the legions. Mainly I'm interested in finding who the rivals of the Word Bearres are.


Commenting from Memory...

Most of them don't have specific rivals per say, but there have been scars placed on certain legions by other legions. Most of the "rules" or fluff about rivalries has been removed fro one reason or another. 

The Blood Angels hate the Black Legion. Stemming from Horus killing Sanguinius and Abaddon wielding the Talon that strangled him. 

The Dark Angels hate the Fallen. While technically not a chapter in their own right, the betraying Dark Angels still exist as their own entity. 

The Dark Angels hate the Space Wolves. The Lion and the Wolf never got along and the chapter champions constantly battle each other for honor. 

The Iron Hands hate the Emperors Children. On account Ferrus was killed by Fulgrim. 

The Ultramarines hate the Emperors Children. On account Fulgrim pretty much hosed Roboute.

The Alpha Legion hates the Ultramarines. On account Roboute may or may not have killed Alpharius, but always insulted him during the crusades. 

The Word Bearers don't actually have a direct rivalry of sorts, but Lorgar did resent the Emperor for questioning his works and telling him to not spend so much time worshipping him as a god. But Lorgar and the Word Bearers were always more of a background legion than anything else; working behind the scenes to get others to join the ranks of the Chaos legions.


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Revelations said:


> The Word Bearers don't actually have a direct rivalry of sorts, but Lorgar did resent the Emperor for questioning his works and telling him to not spend so much time worshipping him as a god. But Lorgar and the Word Bearers were always more of a background legion than anything else; working behind the scenes to get others to join the ranks of the Chaos legions.


Based off of what Revelations said, I'm going to say that the Word Bearers' rivals are the Ordo Hereticus, since the Hereticus is always trying to get others to stay away from the temptations of chaos.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I'd sat that if anything the Word Bearers would hate the Ultramarines, seeing as they attempted to annihilate the Legion on Calth.

-Dirge


----------



## odinsgrudge (Apr 11, 2008)

I would also add the Imperial Fists hate the Iron Warriors after Perturabo's actions on Sebastus IV after the HH


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

don't the Iron Warriors get jealous at Imperial Fists 'cause during the great crusade when Imperial fists fought in a siege and Iron Warriors were there the Imperial fists always took the glory or something like that?


----------



## Dark Apostle Loren (May 1, 2008)

Yea for the Word Bearers its the Ultra Marines. When the Emperor Chastised Lorgar for tardiness, (IE completely and thourghly converting a planet to his worship) They saw the Ultramarines getting all the Emperors attention, as he called the Ultra Marines his finest warriors. This Was seen with intense Jealousy, and so the Word Bearers Attacked the Ultramarines with unbridled Hatred.

This info is found in the Index Astartes: First Founding, The Chaos Legions were released in White dwarf back in 2002. I have all the articles compiled for my own use.


----------



## odinsgrudge (Apr 11, 2008)

> don't the Iron Warriors get jealous at Imperial Fists 'cause during the great crusade when Imperial fists fought in a siege and Iron Warriors were there the Imperial fists always took the glory or something like that?


That was the start of their rivalry...Then after the HH, Perturabo pretty much designed a trap on Sebastus IV that left the IF decimated. Perturabo then sacrificed 300 of the IF gene-seed and became a Deamon-Prince as a result of that.


----------



## godofwar (Mar 23, 2008)

Angron didn't like Leman Russ and Sanguinius because he didn't or couldn't beat them in one on one combat. But then Angron didn't like his old man either.


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

Angron didnt really like anything lol.

Hmmmm, i thought BA were rivals with WE since they were both assault armies and as such would fight to see who was the "better" assault army.


----------



## Iron Within (Mar 15, 2008)

Revelations said:


> The Dark Angels hate the Space Wolves. The Lion and the Wolf never got along and the chapter champions constantly battle each other for honor.


Really? I have heard the exact opposite, that Wolf and Lion got along quite well.

And yes Perturabo and his Iron Warriors hate the Imperial Fists because the IF believed themselves to be better at siege tactics that the IW. Also Perturabo really hated Rogal Dorn.


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

Iron Within said:


> Really? I have heard the exact opposite, that Wolf and Lion got along quite well.
> 
> And yes Perturabo and his Iron Warriors hate the Imperial Fists because the IF believed themselves to be better at siege tactics that the IW. Also Perturabo really hated Rogal Dorn.


Nah. i dont know how much Russ doesnt like the Lion, but i know the Lion hated Russ. They got in a fight and at the end of Russ decided to laugh it off. Lion thought he was laughing and mocking him so he flipped his shit and knocked Russ out. Theyve disliked eachother ever since.


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

The Alpha Legion and the Word Bearers have become rivals after the heresy.
Both try to maintain control over chaos cults within the Imperium.


----------



## rgw (Jan 29, 2008)

revenant13 said:


> Nah. i dont know how much Russ doesnt like the Lion, but i know the Lion hated Russ. They got in a fight and at the end of Russ decided to laugh it off. Lion thought he was laughing and mocking him so he flipped his shit and knocked Russ out. Theyve disliked eachother ever since.


Yeah, they do have a rivalry that lasts to this day from during the Great Crusade. But this rivalry I always thought made them closer. Plus I read somewhere that the leader of the Space Wolves is the only non-Dark Angel to know about the Fallen and Luther's betrayal. So thats gotta show some trust.


----------



## Alias2003 (Feb 7, 2008)

Loyalists

Blood Angels – The Black Legion for Horus slaying Sanguinius (They were once considered among the closest of brothers, according to the new Horus Heresy Books)

Ultramarines - Their Primarch was forced into a statis cell during a battle with Fulgrim of the Emperor's Children. There is also a potential rivalry with the Word Bearers who led them into an ambush at Calth and delayed their coming to Terra

Space Wolves - Leman Russ was always considered thick headed and rash and had a rivalry with The Lion which still continues today as the Legions have their champions battle. The current winner is Ragnar Blackmane of the Space Wolves.
The Space Wolves and Thousand Sons also have a rivalry that goes back thousands of years to the burning of Prospero, and that rivalry continues today, as seen in the Space Wolves series and lore.

Dark Angels - The DA biggest enemy is their own chapter. They jealously guard the secret of the betrayal of Luther and the Fallen. They also have a rivalry with the Space Wolves as mentioned above.

Raven Guard - The Raven Guard have no known rivalries

Salamanders - The Salamaners have no known rivalries

Iron Hands - The Iron Hands despise the Emeperor's Children because they were once considered very close chapters because of their Primarch's. When Fulgrim betrayed Ferrus, he became enraged and led 3 Loyalist Legions into an ambush which cost him and most of his legion their lives. This anger has continued to the present day.

Imperial Fists - They have a long standing rivalry with the Iron Warriors. Both legions boasted formidable defensive prowess. When Dorn was chosen to oversee the construction of the Emperor's Palace, Perturabo was infuriated, and this began him down the path to following Horus. Following the Heresy, there was a long battle in which 400 IF died trying to dislodge the IW who had drawn Dorn and his legion into a trap. The rivalry has continued today.

White Scars - The White Scars have no known rivalries

 Chaos

Alpha Legion - Alpha Legion is somewhat a mystery. After Dan Abnett's newest novel, their exact position is somewhat a mystery, but they appear to have no known rivalries.

World Eaters - Angron's anger did not make him many friends among his brother primarch's. As mentioned by another individual, he did not like Russ or Sanguinius because he could not defeat either in battle, and both their legions were also renowned for their prowess in close combat. There is no direct statement of a legion rivalry, but it is assumed that the BA are a hated enemy.

Word Bearers - The Word Bearers were the first chapter to turn to Chaos, and they fought in the Heresy against what was considered the most loyal of the loyalist chapters, the Ultramarines. This rivalry has continued today as both their Legions strive for opposite ends of the Good/Evil battle.

Black legion - The Black legion has no known rivalries

Thousand Sons - Same Rivalry as mentioned with the Space Wolves above

Night Lords - While there is no rivalry between another legion, there was an altercation in which Night Haunter savagely attacked Rogal Dorn before he could be brought into account for his crimes.

Emperor's Children - Both the Ultramarines and Iron Hands have a rivalry with this chapter as mentioned above, but the Iron Hands and Emperor's Children have the strongest rivalry by far. This legion also has rivalry with the World Eaters. During a fierce battle between both legions, their power was severely drained.

Iron Warriors - Same as the Imperial Fists above

Death Guard – The Death Guard has no known rivalries

By no means is this a full lists and any suggestions are welcome and I will update this so people can look at it if they are ever interested.


----------



## Gul Torgo (Mar 31, 2008)

Might be a bit obvious, but the Chaos legions fronting each god can be said to have a rivalry with the opposing god's legion. Especially Emperor's Children / World Eaters since it was a battle between them that shattered the World Eaters.


----------



## Alias2003 (Feb 7, 2008)

updated!!!


----------

